# a lil bit of confusion



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

ok one person said u can use a Sentra SR20DE for a 89 240 and another person said u cant which is true???


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

I don't belive you can. The sentra is FWD while the 240 is RWD


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

*Sorta kinda...I think???*

You can use a Japanese RWD SR20DE engine on a 89 240SX. I just got one off ebay for my 89 240SX. It did not come with a wiring harness or ecu so I have to track those down. I hope that helps to answer your question.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

What is the benefit of swapping a non-turbo sr into a 240sx?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

*Doesn't matter!!!*

Doesn't need to be a point to dropping a non-turbo SR20 into a 240. Maybe some of us just don't have the money tree growing in our back yards like others or maybe some of us just like the fact that it is JDM and not a KA24. What's with all the haters????


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

Dude Absolutly ZERO hate here. I like to get information.

Shit I am gearing up to purchase a home so my money weed (not even a tree) just got chopped down.

I would like info on the engine and the swap process. 

What is the cost of the engine?

Is the swap labor almost the same as a turbo powered SR?

Again I apologize if I came across as a hater.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

*No problem!*

Hey, it's cool! I guess that I jumped the gun on that one...it just seems like every post with someone asking a simple question has someone with something uneccessary to say. What could seem like a dumb question to someone who has been around cars and engines a long time could be a serious question for someone who hasn't. The advanced tuners shouldn't put down the starters because we all have to start asking questions somewhere about something...hey, what's a manifold, etc. Back to the subject at hand. My engine is a Japanese RWD SR20DE and it cost me $460.00 but that was without the ECU and wiring harness. I can't wait to get it into the car. I know only what I have read about the swap process. I'm gonna stand there and assist the guys that drop the engine in and learn as much as I can about it. We are friends but I don't expect them to charge me any less than they would someone else to do the swap. I have know idea how much it's going to cost me.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

One request dude. *Take pictures and notes, please.* 

We can all use the info. If you don't have a site I can find some space to host the swap process.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

*Try this!!*

You can see some of my process at this link....



http://members.cardomain.com/positron


----------

